# Light Fixture Died



## Arkamaic (May 28, 2009)

Hello everyone, so I came home from doing some engineering materials studying this evening, and found that my lighting fixture had died =(

I just sent a truck payment off, so itl be a few days before I can get a new one. How long will the tank be fine without light? I have a fixture for a 2.5 FW nano thats 8w. Would it be worth it to use this till I can replace the fixture??

Its a 14 gallon nano reef.


Thanks


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Were you able to get a new fixture yet?? (darn truck payments!)


----------



## NC Frank (Aug 24, 2009)

My nano cube light fixture died a couple of days after I brought it home. I feel for you.


----------

